
New algorithm cracks graph problem - mdariani
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/new-algorithm-cracks-graph-problem
======
ddrum001
Very exciting news if it holds! Can someone discuss how close the quasi-
polynomial complexity is to P - that seems to be the really interesting detail
that gets covered less.

